# [CG] Pilote propriétaire [Résolu]

## mysix

J'ai deux Ati Radeon HD 6950 en crossfire. 

J'ai voulu installer les pilotes propriétaire pour avoir du bon 3D mais malheureusement ca ne fonctionne pas.

J'avais comme message d'erreur qu'il ne trouvait pas d'écran ?!

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Pourtant, j'ai vu que la série 6xxx est pourtant supportée... Je me trompe ?

Alors en attendant je suis en VESA et le screen est assez moisi dans le sens ou je ne peux même pas régler ma résolution d'écran. Alors je voulais le modifier dans xorg.conf manuellement cependant il ne se trouve pas dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by mysix on Wed Mar 16, 2011 8:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

```
emerge --info
```

 stp ?

----------

## mysix

vala   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1100T_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Mar 2011 17:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=amdfam10 -O2 -mabm -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse4a -mabm -march=amdfam10 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=amdfam10 -O2 -mabm -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse4a -mabm -march=amdfam10 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=7 --load-average=7.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j7 -l7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/dottout"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd extras fortran gdbm gdu gnome gpm gtk hald iconv icu ipv6 java jpeg mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl policykit pppd python readline session sqlite sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd threads unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## mysix

J'ai un message à la fin de l'installation de ati-drivers :

```
 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.12:

 * You have DRM support built in to the kernel

 * Direct rendering will not work.

```

Ca signifie que je dois désactiver le DRM dans le kernel pour que le DRI fonctionne ?

C'est quoi ce DRM ?

Et voilà quand je veux faire un petit aticonfig :

```
aticonfig: No supported adapters detected

```

----------

## mp342

DRM, c'est pour Direct Rendering Manager (http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DRM en anglais)

As tu essayé de compiler ton noyau avec drm en module voir, si ça ne marche pas, le supprimer complètement ?

----------

## ultrabug

Pour compléter mp342, cet article t'aidera à configurer ton noyau correctement pour le direct rendering : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

----------

## mysix

C'est tout bon, il me fallait la dernière version des drivers ati du paquet ati-drivers qui était masqué.

Merci !

----------

